# Betcha Can't Play This with Nile WTF?!!?!!



## Anton (Apr 7, 2009)

I not sure if this was posted before.
But this is without a doubt the most..... I dont even know how to describe this crap.


----------



## CapenCyber (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah they're nowhere near the cleanest lead players out there, but their songs and riffs smoke 90&#37; of other "Betcha can't play this" people so I think they can be let off.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 7, 2009)

And they're tech death band?  Sanders needs to practice a lots to be able to play it himself 

gosh, Necrophagist is sooooo shitloads better than Nile imo


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2009)

Now, I'm not a shredder in any sense of the word, but I know that was pretty unclean.



darbdavys said:


> Necrophagist is sooooo shitloads better than Nile imo



+1. I'm not really into death metal, but Necrophagist I love


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 7, 2009)

Haha I saw this a few weeks ago, made me cringe a little, but who cares! They don't profess to be the best guitar players out there, they just write sickeningly heavy shit and have a good time. I don't think they're all about virtuosity. They're one of those bands that just has the "fuck it all, rock 'n' roll!" ethos, and I really admire that in music, especially these days


----------



## Baum (Apr 7, 2009)

Kinda reminds one of the Dragonforce ones.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 7, 2009)

True but at least in a full band situation, Nile can pull it off


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Haha I saw this a few weeks ago, made me cringe a little, but who cares! They don't profess to be the best guitar players out there, they just write sickeningly heavy shit and have a good time. I don't think they're all about virtuosity. They're one of those bands that just has the "fuck it all, rock 'n' roll!" ethos, and I really admire that in music, especially these days



Yeah I can go with that


----------



## st2012 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, that sounds like shit. I love Nile though


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 7, 2009)

I love their music, but that was poor.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Apr 7, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> Yeah they're nowhere near the cleanest lead players out there, but their songs and riffs smoke 90% of other "Betcha can't play this" people so I think they can be let off.


Yup. Nile rocks.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

The funny thing with them is that with the songs they've done, people assume them to be technical types..when they don't really seem to be. They are definately great guitar players but not really in the way people would originally think. Yeah those clips weren't stellar but their body of work speaks for them.

Apart from that, Karl seems like an idiot savant or something. He's really strange socially, reminds me of Tom Cullen from The Stand...yet his influences and musical vision is really outstanding..some people are just wired that way. He knows what he's doing and there's a method to the madness even if it doesn't make sense to most people.

I never cared for most "technical" bands because to me they lost the point in music. It's all about the power of the riff and the feel behind it..THAT'S what makes a song, not how many notes you can cram into a second or the fact that you just played something that'd be impossible for most. The classics, everything from Paranoid to Smells Like Teen Spirit, to Purple Rain, are all pretty simplistic but it's the emotion behind it that makes all the difference. Those kinds of songs are powerful because they speak to everyone whether you're musically inclined or not.

Truth be told I don't care for Necrophagist and I'd take Nile over them anyday


----------



## oompa (Apr 7, 2009)

also, i think their really personal type of way-to-much-distortion makes it sound less clean than if they'd play with muhammeds setup.

on top of that i dont think dallas and karl are techniquefags either, they probably prioritize a mean sound over perfectly clear notes.

but if you play their later songs by tab you'll know that the stuff their play is fairly advanced. i have a harder time with some of their passages than many of necrophagist passages/sweeps/solos/skipping for example.

but i love both bands


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

the vocalist in my band went on tour with Nile in his old band, my singer is a really nice, patient guy and his thoughts about Karl Sanders are "fucking wanker man".

Nile are truly shockingly bad guitarists, and I am a firm believer of old master Yoda's "do, or do not do, there is no try", and IMO they shouldn't be masquerading as guitar virtuosos. they are right though, I couldn't play that THAT badly 

having said that, their music is fucking awesome, Annihilation of the Wicked is one of the greatest death metal albums of all time.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The funny thing with them is that with the songs they've done, people assume them to be technical types..when they don't really seem to be. They are definately great guitar players but not really in the way people would originally think. Yeah those clips weren't stellar but their body of work speaks for them.
> 
> Apart from that, Karl seems like an idiot savant or something. He's really strange socially, reminds me of Tom Cullen from The Stand...yet his influences and musical vision is really outstanding..some people are just wired that way. He knows what he's doing and there's a method to the madness even if it doesn't make sense to most people.
> 
> ...


Notes don't have emotion


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 7, 2009)

The Karl part in the first video sounds EXACTLY like a Nigel Tufnel solo!

I've never listened to Nile before, but those vids are just hilarious.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Notes don't have emotion



They do if you put emotion into them..and there in lies the tricky part


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> They do if you put emotion into them..and there in lies the tricky part


word


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 7, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> They do if you put emotion into them..and there in lies the tricky part


You can't put emotion into notes either, I don't know where people come up with this stuff


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 7, 2009)

Tell that to the blues. I disagree with that.


----------



## Baum (Apr 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> You can't put emotion into notes either, I don't know where people come up with this stuff



Simple. The same note played very lightly or played very loudly is a completely different musical statement. And there's about a million ways to play one single note.


----------



## thedonutman (Apr 7, 2009)

I would have expected those guys to have been better.

Then again, I'd be happy if I could could play even half of that stuff.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> You can't put emotion into notes either, I don't know where people come up with this stuff


It's called phrasing...!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 7, 2009)

Jesus Christ. My sweeps are much cleaner than that, and I fucking suck.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> You can't put emotion into notes either, I don't know where people come up with this stuff



It's not really something that I think can be fully explained if you don't get it. To me notes can indeed have emotion and there are a million ways to play one note. Some people see a note for what it is, some people see it for what it could be


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Apr 7, 2009)

"The clicky click thing" hahahaha!

Half the problem is those shitty Dean guitar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1449125 said:


> Half the problem is those shitty Dean guitar.




They look like custom jobs so I doubt it's the guitar. Dean's custom shop ain't bad actually. I don't care for the company itself, but their customs are good


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 7, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Haha I saw this a few weeks ago, made me cringe a little, but who cares! They don't profess to be the best guitar players out there, they just write sickeningly heavy shit and have a good time. I don't think they're all about virtuosity. They're one of those bands that just has the "fuck it all, rock 'n' roll!" ethos, and I really admire that in music, especially these days





They also appear to be slightly pished - and the "vibe" is there


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone bother to notice that Sanders said, "Betcha can't play this....but you probably can." ???

 

Seriously, they never claimed to be the best lead players. But I think the biggest factor is that they don't have the egos that most guitarsists have. Sanders was humble, which is more than I can say for Trivium's/Dragonforce's/Cooley's BCPT vids. 

Additionally, I have to say that I don't understand the comparison being drawn between Nile and Necrophagist. They are two totally different bands. They might be in the same genre, but they don't sound alike. Comparing Suicmez to Sanders is like comparing a painter to a plumber. One isn't better than the other, they are just in two different areas.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 7, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Anyone bother to notice that Sanders said, "Betcha can't play this....but you probably can." ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Karl's biggest strength is definately composition, and creating that certain vibe - check out Saurian Meditation for example. I think ultra-clean solos would actually be somewhat contrary to the feel of the songs but hey, you can either listen to Nile and love them, or not - its all good


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Sanders was humble, which is more than I can say for Trivium's/Dragonforce's/Cooley's BCPT vids.



nah dude my singer went on tour with the guy and he doesn't think he's humble at all. 




auxioluck said:


> Comparing Suicmez to Sanders is like comparing a painter to a plumber. One isn't better than the other, they are just in two different areas.





Suicmez is 100 times the guitar player and songwriter that Sanders is. I'm sorry but they're not even in the same league.

EDIT: sign your neg reps you cowardly fags. why not send me a private message instead of hiding behind the internet like a child


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 7, 2009)

The sloppy lead playing on the albums suits the style IMO


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 7, 2009)

Nile = Slayer on Egypt. Its about the same level of composition. Cool riffs, shitty leads. Except in the case of Nile, it just gets boring. If i want eastern themed extreme metal, i'll listen to some shit like Melechesh instead. Those guys are insane.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the vocalist in my band went on tour with Nile in his old band, my singer is a really nice, patient guy and his thoughts about Karl Sanders are "fucking wanker man".



Hate to be a nosey cunt but do you know the specifics?


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> nah dude my singer went on tour with the guy and he doesn't think he's humble at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Suicmez is 100 times the guitar player and songwriter that Sanders is. I'm sorry but they're not even in the same league.




Well, I didn't know he wasn't a humble guy, it just seemed in the video that he was decently humble. At least compared to RC who said, "Told you you couldn't play it! Ha Ha Ha." Even if he was kidding, that just kind of rubbed me the wrong way.

I guess I could've worded it better than "One is not better than the other." Sanders and Suicmez just are different writers with different chops. But as far as composition, Suicmez is much further ahead of the curve than Sanders. I guess it's kind of like comparing Paul Gilbert to Mark Tremonti. Both are good at what they do, but they are totally different writers with different styles and chops. ...Although I was actually pretty impressed with Tremonti's sweep chops.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Melechesh.
> 
> Those guys are insane.



+1



Mattayus said:


> Hate to be a nosey cunt but do you know the specifics?



well for example, one of them works at Pizza Hut back home right? my singer merely asked him backstage "so... you still workin' at Pizza Hut?" and Karl got all huffy that he'd mentioned it as he didn't want anyone to know that a member of Nile worked in Pizza Hut because then anyone who heard wouldn't think they are Egyptian Gods or something anymore 

another example, my singer's old band (Gorerotted/The Rotted) turned up to one of the shows on the tour, to find out that there had been complications with times etc and Nile weren't allowing anyone to play except themselves. that blows cock.

he also says he's a very socially strange, hard to reach, pompous guy... and it takes my singer a lot to say that about someone, he's a really nice guy and doesn't like speaking ill words of people.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 7, 2009)

Sindwulf said:


> Tell that to the blues. I disagree with that.


The Blues are wrong then, I'm sure notes can evoke emotion, but they don't carry emotion.



Baum said:


> Simple. The same note played very lightly or played very loudly is a completely different musical statement. And there's about a million ways to play one single note.


It's called Dynamics and/or phrasing.



hairychris said:


> It's called phrasing...!


^ He agrees.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> It's not really something that I think can be fully explained if you don't get it. To me notes can indeed have emotion and there are a million ways to play one note. Some people see a note for what it is, some people see it for what it could be


Notes don't have emotion


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

I think what he means is that on it's own, a note has no emotion. it's what you do to that note and the notes following it that gives it emotion.


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha man what are the chances,

My mate was sitting behind me when I was asking you that question, and he's a huge Nile fan. He's a drummer in a death metal band, and he played a gig last year with The Rotted, and he saw this thread over my shoulder, and mentioned that he got chatting to the guys from the Rotted at the gig and they all pretty much said Nile were totally unapproachable. It's a shame when you find that out about well established musicians but meh, we're all human.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)

it won't stop me listening to Nile


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Notes don't have emotion



Yes..you've already said that...and then I said I don't agree..remember? We already went over this


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I think what he means is that on it's own, a note has no emotion. it's what you do to that note and the notes following it that gives it emotion.


I kind of get where you're coming from, it's just people getting bogged down in semantics 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yes..you've already said that...and then I said I don't agree..remember? We already went over this


Sometimes reiteration is needed for the more delusional posters


----------



## Mattayus (Apr 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it won't stop me listening to Nile



Yeah same here, I mean, Pantera are one of my favourite bands of all time but god knows Phil Anselmo's a complete dick


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I kind of get where you're coming from, it's just people getting bogged down in semantics
> 
> 
> Sometimes reiteration is needed for the more delusional posters



Yes..much like how I had to explain we just went over that. You're learning



And yes..Phil Anselmo is a dick. But to be fair he was (possibly IS) so damn high that he can't be blamed. It's like blaming a retarded person for their outbursts or actions


----------



## Gregk (Apr 7, 2009)

I have that issue with the Karl betcha can't play this. Fuck it, I really don't care that they aren't the greatest lead players. Whatever happened to people judging music from a writing perspective?

Karl is an awesome writer in both Nile and his solo stuff. I've also heard numerous times that Karl is a really humble dude and hangs out with people after shows and shit like that.


----------



## shaneroo (Apr 7, 2009)

this is when SOUND is greater than TECHNIQUE........ which is about 99% of what music is all about anyway. 
they should never do that again...... i couldn't really find one thing good about it, except at the end, when they hit the low drop Z chord. 
i still like nile, no matter how much worse they are at doing solos than slayer


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

shaneroo said:


> this is when SOUND is greater than TECHNIQUE........ which is about 99&#37; of what music is all about anyway.
> they should never do that again...... i couldn't really find one thing good about it, except at the end, when they hit the low drop Z chord.
> i still like nile, no matter how much worse they are at doing solos than slayer



Wait a minute now...NO ONE plays worse solos than Slayer. It's just their "legends" and people won't mention it. Slayer is a scorching hot mess


----------



## shaneroo (Apr 7, 2009)

that's the thing...... slayer is horrible technically....... but i grew up on the music, and love it! same with nile........... sounds like a kid learning how to shred.... but it fills my soul full of love..... or some other shit


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 7, 2009)

Ya got me there. Slayer is horrible technically but they have written some good stuff. Even though I hate Slayer I can't knock them on that


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't remember who said it, but whoever called the DragonForce dudes arrogant is way off base. I've only met them once, but that time and every other time I've seen them in vids or on stage they have been completely cool in their nerdy-goofball way. 

The Nile guys seem the same way in the vids that were posted - almost _exactly_ the same kind of behavior...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 7, 2009)

W/e nile is awesome, especially AOTW, kickass album.


----------



## Variant (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think either guy fronts as being Yngwie (which is fine in my book, they write better shit than 90% than Malmsteen's), the _*segment*_ is called 'Betcha Can't Play This' and they were simply contributing some of their riffs to it. Typical atonal Slayer/D.M. stuff, a bit sloppily played, more on Karl's part than Dallas'... maybe he didn't warm up, who knows. Personally, I can't play for shit without a pretty long warm up, and some days, I just can't nail it at all.  

If you watch the whole interview session where they go over a large number of riffs, guitars & setups, etc. there is some pretty interesting an cool stuff there. The important part is they nail it on albums (including Karl's awesome Saurian albums) and live.  Sure, Muhammed is a better player, but I'm not about to throw out all my Nile, Morbid Angel, and Suffocation albums because Karl, Trey, and Terrance have been sloppy from time to time.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nile is overrated.... a lot of casual death metal fans are somewhat into them and I'm always like, dude... why don't you listen to some better bands?

But anyway, I'd much rather listen to Nile than a whole host of "betcha can't play this" shredders who just write boring monotonous crap sweep picking diatonic arpeggios at 16nps to stroke their egos (yeah I'm generalizing but whatever).


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, i wanna play that like i want dallas hairline or weigh as much as karl.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 7, 2009)

I love AOTW


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 8, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> But anyway, I'd much rather listen to Nile than a whole host of "betcha can't play this" shredders who just write boring monotonous crap sweep picking diatonic arpeggios at 16nps to stroke their egos (yeah I'm generalizing but whatever).



THats the thing, though. A majority of "Betcha cant play this" is basically "Betcha cant play this shitty pentatonic riff or generic metalcore riff". It'd be cool if they had more shit like Michael Romeo's


----------



## Naren (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, that definitely wasn't clean, was kinda sloppy, and seemed almost random, but I've seen them live and they pull off everything in their songs excellently live.

Every time I see those Betcha Can't Play This videos, I always think about how horrible the tone is: regardless of the guitarist and regardless of how well they play (even the Chris Broderick video had horrible tone). 

If I was asked to be on Betcha Can't Play This, I would just tremolo pick Mary Had A Little Lamb. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Suicmez is 100 times the guitar player and songwriter that Sanders is. I'm sorry but they're not even in the same league.



I like both Nile and Necrophagist and I don't think Suicmez is anywhere near the songwriter that Sanders is. Nile's music is 100 times more interesting than Necrophagist's is (this is, of course, 100&#37; opinion).

I'm pretty sure Suicmez is a much more technically skilled guitarist than Sanders, but so what? I think the music I write is better than either of them and I can't play as well as Sanders or Suicmez. 

Annihilation of the Wicked is one of the greatest death metal albums ever released and Necrophagist has never released anything remotely close to that (and I actually really like Epitaph and Onset of Putrefaction).

And Nile's solos are oftentimes not that great. Karl tends to sometimes take the atonal Kerry King style chaotic style, but there are some great melodic solos too (although they usually aren't shredding your face off).

As for whether the members are douchebags or not, I wouldn't know since I only listen to the music and have never met any of them. If they are douchebags, it doesn't make me like the music any less. A lot of bands I love have assholes for singers. Likewise, I wouldn't listen to a band just because they were really nice.



shaneroo said:


> this is when SOUND is greater than TECHNIQUE........ which is about 99% of what music is all about anyway.
> they should never do that again...... i couldn't really find one thing good about it, except at the end, when they hit the low drop Z chord.
> i still like nile, no matter how much worse they are at doing solos than slayer



 I dunno. I hate atonal solos, which is why I dislike a lot of Nile's soloing (although I love the songs), but I don't think anyone could be worse at soloing than Kerry King. And over half of Nile's solos are melodic, unlike Slayer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> And they're tech death band?  Sanders needs to practice a lots to be able to play it himself
> 
> gosh, Necrophagist is sooooo shitloads better than Nile imo



i havent seen the vid but i wonder how easily you would play through a nile album including the leads?


----------



## Naren (Apr 8, 2009)

After watching those videos, I just had to post this:



Their live performances really are amazing.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 8, 2009)

The shit in these vids sounds sick when heard in context. Especially the sweeps in the second one


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 8, 2009)

^that wasn't sloppy, and I thought it was pretty impressive


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nile are truly shockingly bad guitarists, and I am a firm believer of old master Yoda's "do, or do not do, there is no try", and IMO they shouldn't be masquerading as guitar virtuosos. they are right though, I couldn't play that THAT badly



Niles riffs are fucking insane at times. i think that in itself and the fact that they can make death metal at 260 catchy as fuck earns them the title of good guitarists.

for me anyway.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet I can


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2009)

Before some of you guys talk smack about Nile you should see them live or listen to some of their more recent albums. Karl Sanders is an EXCELLENT player. He was just goofing off on this! He's never serious in these kinds of videos 

People saying stuff like "these guys need to practice" are being pretty short-sighted. I assure you 99.9&#37; of people who put stock in these videos and talk shit can't hang with these guys in reality. He's a _very _clean player and had some of the most epic live solos I've ever heard.

Nile = 



Metal Ken said:


> Nile = Slayer on Egypt. Its about the same level of composition. Cool riffs, shitty leads. Except in the case of Nile, it just gets boring. If i want eastern themed extreme metal, i'll listen to some shit like Melechesh instead. Those guys are insane.



Nonsense. Slayer's solos are atonal random gibberish. Nile has a TON of songs with awesome solos that are musical, _make sense_, are expressive, catchy and add so much to the atmosphere of the song. Their level of general composition is great, especially on more recent albums. Annihilation of the Wicked was a fucking MASTERPIECE.


----------



## Naren (Apr 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Nonsense. Slayer's solos are atonal random gibberish. Nile has a TON of songs with awesome solos that are musical, _make sense_, are expressive, catchy and add so much to the atmosphere of the song. Their level of general composition is great, especially on more recent albums. Annihilation of the Wicked was a fucking MASTERPIECE.



 (And the title track is the best song on the album, I think, although all the songs are amazing, so it's hard to choose)



I don't get the Dragonforce comparisons. If anyone has seen these guys live, they wouldn't say something so ridiculous.


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## zimbloth (Apr 8, 2009)

Naren said:


> (And the title track is the best song on the album, I think, although all the songs are amazing, so it's hard to choose)
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't get the Dragonforce comparisons. If anyone has seen these guys live, they wouldn't say something so ridiculous*.




Absolute truth. That's just how the Internet works sometimes. I guess it's a lot more fun to sensationalize random youtube 'lolz' nonsense than be bothered with reality.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

indeed AOTW is one of the best death metal albums ever written and i agree that most people who say Nile cant play are people who probably couldnt play a single Nile song from beginning to end.


----------



## shaneroo (Apr 8, 2009)

Naren said:


> Well, that definitely wasn't clean, was kinda sloppy, and seemed almost random, but I've seen them live and they pull off everything in their songs excellently live.
> 
> Every time I see those Betcha Can't Play This videos, I always think about how horrible the tone is: regardless of the guitarist and regardless of how well they play (even the Chris Broderick video had horrible tone).
> 
> ...


actually, i meant the tone of their playing.... much better than slayer! at times at least.


----------



## Harry (Apr 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Before some of you guys talk smack about Nile you should see them live or listen to some of their more recent albums. Karl Sanders is an EXCELLENT player. He was just goofing off on this! He's never serious in these kinds of videos
> 
> People saying stuff like "these guys need to practice" are being pretty short-sighted. I assure you 99.9% of people who put stock in these videos and talk shit can't hang with these guys in reality. He's a _very _clean player and had some of the most epic live solos I've ever heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> THats the thing, though. A majority of "Betcha cant play this" is basically "Betcha cant play this shitty pentatonic riff or generic metalcore riff". It'd be cool if they had more shit like Michael Romeo's



+1, it would be nice to see more stuff I actually can't play like the Gus G one 



Naren said:


> Every time I see those Betcha Can't Play This videos, I always think about how horrible the tone is: regardless of the guitarist and regardless of how well they play (even the Chris Broderick video had horrible tone).



yeah I've noticed that too.



Naren said:


> I like both Nile and Necrophagist and I don't think Suicmez is anywhere near the songwriter that Sanders is. Nile's music is 100 more interesting than Necrophagist's is (this is, of course, 100% opinion).
> 
> I'm pretty sure Suicmez is a much more technically skilled guitarist than Sanders, but so what? I think the music I write is better than either of them and I can't play as well as Sanders or Suicmez.



I like both bands too, but in terms of musical knowledge and composition Suicmez definitely has the upper hand. I'm not saying Nile isn't sweet because obviously it is, but in terms of composition dexterity Suicmez is superior, he's best likened to composers such as Bach and Mozart. also, when on the topic of shredders, such as this thread, he is also a far superior guitarist.



Nick said:


> indeed AOTW is one of the best death metal albums ever written and i agree that most people who say Nile cant play are people who probably couldnt play a single Nile song from beginning to end.



AOTW is one of the best DM albums ever agreed, and I wasn't saying Nile can't play at all, but in terms of tightness and fluent lead playing they are pretty abysmal. I love Nile, but I just think they should either put more effort into their lead parts or not include them at all, because some of their solos are cringeworthy.


----------



## Naren (Apr 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like both bands too, but in terms of musical knowledge and composition Suicmez definitely has the upper hand. I'm not saying Nile isn't sweet because obviously it is, but in terms of composition dexterity Suicmez is superior, he's best likened to composers such as Bach and Mozart. also, when on the topic of shredders, such as this thread, he is also a far superior guitarist.



That is entirely opinionated. Just because Suicmez is heavily influenced by classical music does not mean that he is superior to someone who is not. It also does not automatically make him like Bach or Mozart nuts. I'm not arguing that Sanders is a more technical lead player than Suicmez, because that isn't the case. But I personally think that Sanders' compositions are better than Suicmez's. Again, most likely a matter of taste. If "knowledge of music" meant that you were better at composition than someone else, some classical music proffessor who owned thousands of music theory books would be the best composer in the world.



Scar Symmetry said:


> AOTW is one of the best DM albums ever agreed, and I wasn't saying Nile can't play at all, but in terms of tightness and fluent lead playing they are pretty abysmal. I love Nile, but I just think they should either put more effort into their lead parts or not include them at all, because some of their solos are cringeworthy.



Well, many of us disagree, but that's your opinion.

I think Nile's lead guitar parts are amazing. Some of their solos (in particular the atonal ones), I don't care for, but the lead guitar in their songs is oftentimes very original and innovative.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2009)

Naren said:


> That is entirely opinionated. Just because Suicmez is heavily influenced by classical music does not mean that he is superior to someone who is not. It also does not automatically make him like Bach or Mozart nuts. I'm not arguing that Sanders is a more technical lead player than Suicmez, because that isn't the case. But I personally think that Sanders' compositions are better than Suicmez's. Again, most likely a matter of taste. If "knowledge of music" meant that you were better at composition than someone else, some classical music professor who owned thousands of music theory books would be the best composer in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all I was saying is Necrophagist is melodicly stronger and makes more 'sense' in terms of lead playing and chord progressions. it's a matter of taste yes, but just because someone studies music does not mean they can write it well, the example of that professor you were talking about could be a pretty poor composer! that's not what I was saying at all, I'm not sure how you got that from my post.

your point about him not being 'automatically' like Bach or Mozart was pretty dry dude, he has obviously studied music to some of the extent they did and is more of an advocate of advanced music than Sanders, who only uses one scale. and no, it doesn't 'automatically' make him like them, but he is.

also, whoever neg repped me earlier is a fag for not signing it.


----------



## Variant (Apr 8, 2009)

> I think Nile's lead guitar parts are amazing. Some of their solos (in particular the atonal ones), I don't care for, but the lead guitar in their songs is oftentimes very original and innovative.





While Karl's sweeps (on the albums, not the video at the beginning of this thread) are really on, he really shines a lot more when he's not ripping 1000 notes-per-second. His bending technique is particularly excellent and he obviously has an ear for it (this extends to his extensive use of fretless instruments as well) and you can hear that in his bend control. It's more bluesy than anything and echos his influences well (Clapton, Hendrix, Roth)... but obviously there's Azagthoth and Hanneman/King influences there as well, like them or not, it harkens back to the roots of death metal. Most death metal bands don't have/want the fusion-precision of a Necrophagist, and that's fine IMHO.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

i like both bands but imo Sanders writes better 'songs' I like necrophagist and the fermented offal discharge solo is probably one of my favourite solos if not my favourite guitar solo that i can think of and would be the first thing that came to mind if someone asked me 'whats your favourite solo'.

its 2 totally different bands and probably not worth comparing in the first place.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2009)

^ they're both tech death, one moreso than the other, but I see no harm in comparing the two 

it looks like you agree with what I was saying though, that Necrophagist's lead work is stronger in a melodic sense, because that must be your favourite solo for a reason.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah obviously necrophagists solos are stronger in a melodic sense but they clearly put a lot more focus on that, as its 'what they do'. i also really like the particularly long solo at the 'end' of cast down the heretic. so its not just because necrophagists solos make 'sense' melodicly that i like them.

i would say that necrophagist are pretty much the pinnacle of what death metal has become but i personally like Nile better purley because i enjoy listening to them more and as a result i would class sanders and toller wade as 'great guitarists' because i like what they do. i would also class Suicmez as a great guitarist but probably more due to his lead playing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 8, 2009)

^ yeah that's fair enough.

I enjoy Nile's rhythm sections more more than I enjoy Necrophagist's rhythm sections, and I enjoy Necrophagist's lead sections more than I enjoy Nile's lead sections.

having said that, Necrophagist are using 7 strings on the next album (I'm guessing tuned A D G C F A D) so I have a feeling that view may change when I hear it


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2009)

true im looking forward to hearing 7 string necrophagist as well as i think they will unleash the br00talz on my ears


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet I can't play that sloppily D:
Apart from Broderick's and Romeo's, the majority of these betcha can't play these are terrible.

Does this magazine give them crap starter amps and disallow them from warming up ?


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 8, 2009)

i will say nile has some really great moments and mood but their overall "songwriting" is pretty shitty. its just way too chopped and alot of it happens suddenly and led into that well. i personally think nile is overrated. their drummer helps them out alot too.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 8, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Haha I saw this a few weeks ago, made me cringe a little, but who cares! They don't profess to be the best guitar players out there, they just write sickeningly heavy shit and have a good time. I don't think they're all about virtuosity. They're one of those bands that just has the "fuck it all, rock 'n' roll!" ethos, and I really admire that in music, especially these days



Exactly! It's this that makes Brent Hinds more a guitar hero to me than anyone else to have started making music in the last 20 years.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2009)

I like Nile and to be honest I don't care that they play technically better or worse until music overall is nice


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 8, 2009)

I've seen other Nile videos where it's pretty much the same as this, sloppy sounding and a bit rough around the edges. 
I don't really care though, they can really pull it off as a band which is what really counts. Plus they both sing while playing that stuff which is not easy either.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 9, 2009)

Um...Excalibur..I didn't neg rep you. I always sign mine..so maybe you should actually find out for sure before you start throwing neg reps around for no reason. There's no reason to neg rep you over your opinion..I wouldn't do that as it's not that serious


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 9, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Um...Excalibur..I didn't neg rep you. I always sign mine..so maybe you should actually find out for sure before you start throwing neg reps around for no reason. There's no reason to neg rep you over your opinion..I wouldn't do that as it's not that serious


I sign mine too


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 9, 2009)

A lot of it is the tone as well, an aggressive, scooped, highly distorted death metal tone inherently sounds a lot sloppier than that generic compressed, super-smooth "shredder" sound we hear all the time...


----------



## Seebu (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you guys been to a Nile gig? They are an extremely tight band, not sloppy at all. Those vids are quite horrible, yes but I don't think you should say Karl and Dallas are sloppy, bad players just based on that one video.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2009)

^ I'm not basing my opinion off a video dude, they're pretty goddamn sloppy on their albums too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 9, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Nonsense. Slayer's solos are atonal random gibberish. Nile has a TON of songs with awesome solos that are musical, _make sense_, are expressive, catchy and add so much to the atmosphere of the song. Their level of general composition is great, especially on more recent albums. Annihilation of the Wicked was a fucking MASTERPIECE.



Sense. Both of their solos are atonal gibberish. The difference is, Nile has clean parts with cool leads. Annihilation of the Wicked. i have that disc. It put me to sleep. Want a second copy?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 9, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Both of their solos are atonal gibberish.



^^^ this.


----------



## Inazone (Apr 9, 2009)

I've always found myself liking the bands that have a very precise drummer and slightly "loose" guitarists, which is how I think of Nile. They are a tight band live, and their music isn't sloppy, but for everything that's going on in any given Nile song, the guitars have more of a jam-band vibe than in bands where everything seems precisely plotted out down to the last tap or beat. Sometimes, the most interesting thing (to me) is what the rhythm guitar is doing underneath the solos. Nile and Death are my favorites in that regard.

As far as Karl is concerned, I talked with him a bit after my band opened for Nile on the AOTW tour. It was an insane show with tons of people and several bands (Nile, Hypocrisy, Decapitated and a couple other touring acts, plus three locals) but Karl was just milling around back at the merch tables. I was talking to him about touring and his various guitars, and he was about the coolest guy you can imagine. Laid back, not in a hurry to be off doing something else. The only person I can think of that was even more "chill" than Karl would be Gene Hoglan.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 9, 2009)

I read this thread, these are my thoughts:

1 - 'phagist is amazing. So is Nile.

2 - Nile rules.

3 - Why the fuck are we talking about Necrophagist?

4 - AOTW is great, but IMO it's the weakest album in their discography. Best Nile album has to be In Their Darkened Shrines.

5 - Nile is one of only about 10 bands I'd pay $100 to see live.

6 - Read #2

7 - I actually think they have pretty good solos. Churning The Mealstrom, Even The Gods Must Die, Unas, Ruins etcetc...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, lucky for you, you'll never have to pay $100 to see Nile.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 10, 2009)

I dont know much Nile, but after that I dont care to. I have Annihilation of the Wicked and I am so happy they don't play those emo sweeps on there. 

Scalloped fret guitar and no shred abilities FOR THE LOSE.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 10, 2009)

I think that, no matter how good they sound on record, they shouldn't be featured in a "Betcha Can't Play This" segment if they can't do it cleanly...that goes for all of the artists that they have on it, not just Nile. It doesn't put them in a good light and it's just embarrassing them really.

The producers (?) should say, "look, if you're coming on then play something at your ability level, or forget it", simple...or if they are going to keep showing this shit then at least rename it to "Your Favorite Guitarists Make a Complete Racket on Camera".


----------



## Anton (Apr 10, 2009)

*Let's start a "Betcha Can't Play this" Sevenstring.org


*


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Scalloped fret guitar and no shred abilities FOR THE LOSE.



wow  because you need to shred to prefer a scalloped neck. 

you do know Karl's high strings are extremely small despite the low tuning so he can do insane bends? Ironically most of his guitars are set up for some very nuance type playing.

I really see Nile's faster solos as more of a sonic thing then just actual melody or harmony.



Anton said:


> *Let's start a "Betcha Can't Play this" Sevenstring.org
> 
> 
> *



thats actually a really good idea. But didn't we have one already that just kinda went to shit?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 10, 2009)

We tried a BCPT thread a while ago, and it never really got going. It's a cool idea in principle, but a bit of a pain to execute, and honestly, I can imagine it turning nasty and leading to a lot of bickering and fighting fairly quickly.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 10, 2009)

Anton said:


> *Let's start a "Betcha Can't Play this" Sevenstring.org
> 
> 
> *



I'm well up for that


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanna know what POS amp Guitar World has people playing thru because just about everyone sounds terrible when they do these "betcha can't play this " vids. 

Come on GW spring for something better.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 10, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> We tried a BCPT thread a while ago, and it never really got going. It's a cool idea in principle, but a bit of a pain to execute, and honestly, I can imagine it turning nasty and leading to a lot of bickering and fighting fairly quickly.



you mean like every other good idea this forum ever had?

In my opinion the best ideas never live that long on SS.org. Remember your legato licks thread? That died pretty quickly also


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 10, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> We tried a BCPT thread a while ago, and it never really got going. It's a cool idea in principle, but a bit of a pain to execute, and honestly, I can imagine it turning nasty and leading to a lot of bickering and fighting fairly quickly.


And it'd take quite some time for almost everybody to get something going  well, but when I'll be able to play well (I suck now), I'd be in


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 10, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> THats the thing, though. A majority of "Betcha cant play this" is basically "Betcha cant play this shitty pentatonic riff or generic metalcore riff". It'd be cool if they had more shit like Michael Romeo's


Amen to that


----------



## Imdeathcore (Apr 10, 2009)

it`s a joke?


----------



## flyingllama (Apr 10, 2009)

Betcha can't play this, more like why would I *want* to play that?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 10, 2009)

Wasn't perfect by any means. But then again, I could use some practice with the "clicky click thing" myself.


----------



## TMM (Apr 10, 2009)

I about shit myself

"...it's like a 4-fingered diminished thingy"


----------



## BurialWithin (Apr 11, 2009)

They couldn't explain what they were playing....wtf???
Nile is an awesome band and i like them but this was kind of gay


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Chuck couldn't explain what he was playing. I guess that makes his music less beautiful now.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 11, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I sign mine too



Yet the very people who disagreed with you (Me, Baum, and Sindwulf) all got neg reps....interesting. All with the same "negrepped back" title because you assumed we did it. 3 negreps, three of us. Apparently those are three you forgot to sign. Grow up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2009)

Tell the mods, they can see who neg repped and they can ban the person if its a bs neg.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 11, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Tell the mods, they can see who neg repped and they can ban the person if its a bs neg.



Ah fuck it. I just wanted to call him out on his nonsense. It's not even worth all that


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 12, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Yet the very people who disagreed with you (Me, Baum, and Sindwulf) all got neg reps....interesting. All with the same "negrepped back" title because you assumed we did it. 3 negreps, three of us. Apparently those are three you forgot to sign. Grow up.


You're telling me to grow up and you're making a big deal about something on a forum ?


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 12, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I sign mine too



No, you didnt. Dont go around negrepping people for the hell of it. People start taking rep too seriously and complain about it. Then i either have to delete their posts or ignore them. Its kind of a pain.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 12, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> No, you didnt. Dont go around negrepping people for the hell of it. People start taking rep too seriously and complain about it. Then i either have to delete their posts or ignore them. Its kind of a pain.



BUSTED


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 12, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> And they're tech death band?  Sanders needs to practice a lots to be able to play it himself
> 
> gosh, Necrophagist is sooooo shitloads better than Nile imo



Necrophagist is just a team of cunts who play a sport called technical fap metal.

Nile probably just rocked up there, got handed a Marshall MG15 and got told to teach some of their riffs, I doubt they were really taking it seriously, especially compared to someone like you who thinks metal is a competition


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 12, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Necrophagist is just a team of cunts who play a sport called technical fap metal.
> 
> Nile probably just rocked up there, got handed a Marshall MG15 and got told to teach some of their riffs, I doubt they were really taking it seriously, especially compared to someone like you who thinks metal is a competition



you respect the 'phagist mmmkay?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you respect the 'phagist mmmkay?



Recommend me some good listening by teh Necro and I'll happily make my mind up but I guarantee that I'll go with "so Nile plays a little sloppily sometimes, its no big deal" and then probabaly continue to listen to whichever band's music really captivates me.

 

Its about the music dudes, stop worrying about comparisons and just enjoy the tunes - no one is forcing you to actively like or dislike either mmmkay?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> you respect the 'phagist mmmkay?



I never said I didn't respect them.

I just respect sheer brutal/masterful writing more than I respect Technical jigsaws.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> BUSTED


I wouldn't be surprised if you were one of the people who negrepped me


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 12, 2009)

I honestly don't care, every single guitar player who plays in this serie (betcha can't play this) smokes me, including the Dragonforce ones, I can't even do half the shit they're doing and if their music sounds good to me I just don't care if they're technical. Hell, I DO like Kurt Cobain's work and he sucked balls.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 12, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I never said I didn't respect them.
> 
> I just respect sheer brutal/masterful writing more than I respect Technical jigsaws.



Disliking the band is one thing and sheer objective taste, but c'mon! How is necro nothing but technical? Muhammed writes beautiful songs IMO


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 12, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you were one of the people who negrepped me



I didn't neg rep you but you're practically begging for it.
SOME PEOPLE sign their neg reps, so if you don't have one that says - Scar Symmetry on it, then it wasn't from me.



CrushingAnvil said:


> I never said I didn't respect them.
> 
> I just respect sheer brutal/masterful writing more than I respect Technical jigsaws.



well I could argure that Neceophagist are more masterful in their songwriting than Nile but whatever.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 12, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Disliking the band is one thing and sheer objective taste, but c'mon! How is necro nothing but technical? Muhammed writes beautiful songs IMO



I dunno they definitely sound like exercises to me. He has written 2 memorable solos, but his music is completely lacking in emotional dynamics. It's either angry or pissed off, but never anything else. I don't really see the beauty in releasing album after album of "rawrawrawragressionrawr!" over and over. Not to say that an aggressive song cannot be beautiful, but Muhammed is a bit of a one trick pony when it comes to writing.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I didn't neg rep you but you're practically begging for it.
> SOME PEOPLE sign their neg reps, so if you don't have one that says - Scar Symmetry on it, then it wasn't from me.
> 
> 
> ...


I've only repped you and never neg repped you


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 12, 2009)

Any more rep discussion and I'm banning everyone who posted in this thread, and a few of you who didn't, and Stitch.


----------



## MFB (Apr 12, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Any more rep discussion and I'm banning everyone who posted in this thread, and a few of you who didn't, and Stitch.









Too soon?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I dunno they definitely sound like exercises to me. He has written 2 memorable solos, but his music is completely lacking in emotional dynamics. It's either angry or pissed off, but never anything else. I don't really see the beauty in releasing album after album of "rawrawrawragressionrawr!" over and over. Not to say that an aggressive song cannot be beautiful, but Muhammed is a bit of a one trick pony when it comes to writing.



Meh, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. In my opinion Necrophagist is some of (if not the) cleverest tech death aroun these days. Onset was raw and angry yes, but Epitaph was a full flight of stairs up from the pack, compositionally, musically, and also as far as execution is concerned.



DDDorian said:


> Any more rep discussion and I'm banning everyone who posted in this thread, and a few of you who didn't, and Stitch.



Good! seriously, you guys are fucking annoying with your rep whorage.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 13, 2009)

their CDs r awesome... 

I honestly expected more from this.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Chuck couldn't explain what he was playing. I guess that makes his music less beautiful now.







Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Meh, I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. In my opinion Necrophagist is some of (if not the) cleverest tech death aroun these days. Onset was raw and angry yes, but Epitaph was a full flight of stairs up from the pack, compositionally, musically, and also as far as execution is concerned.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 13, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> We tried a BCPT thread a while ago, and it never really got going. It's a cool idea in principle, but a bit of a pain to execute, and honestly, I can imagine it turning nasty and leading to a lot of bickering and fighting fairly quickly.



Yeah, I guess so...

However, I might get my camera out and start one off at some point anyway! \m/


----------



## hairychris (Apr 14, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Yeah, I guess so...
> 
> However, I might get my camera out and start one off at some point anyway! \m/



Can I try, and play so fucking badly that no-one would want to play "this" anyhow?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 14, 2009)

a BCPT thread would get SUPER ugly...


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 14, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> You can't put emotion into notes either, I don't know where people come up with this stuff



you must be a really shitty guitar player!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2009)

Suicmez > Sanders.

bring on the red squares.


----------



## Anton (Apr 15, 2009)

I think that a BCPT thread will turn ugly if everybody will behave like adults and the will delete any "ugly" messages.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Suicmez > Sanders.
> 
> bring on the red squares.



GET SOME YOU PUNK!!







Why is this thread still running? No-one who likes Nile cares what people think about the "BCPT" video, and everyone that bashes Nile will bash them regardless in an ongoing circle-jerk of love/hate. 

Or perhaps that's the attraction?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2009)

I love both bands and I respect both guitarists, I just think Necrophagist is much, much better.

you're right though, this thread needs a'closin'.


----------



## Excalibur (Apr 15, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> you must be a really shitty guitar player!


What's my guitar playing got to do with it?
Oh, check your profile by the way.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Suicmez > Sanders.
> 
> bring on the red squares.



why do you keep at it? You're just stirring the shit pot for the sake of it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2009)

drmosh said:


> why do you keep at it? You're just stirring the shit pot for the sake of it.



that you would be wrong about.

the first time I mentioned it is because that's what I genuinely believe.

I received anonymous neg rep for it, so I posted it again, not to 'stir the shit pot' or to piss anyone off, but to see if I was repped again just for stating my opinion.


----------



## TMM (Apr 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Suicmez > Sanders.
> 
> bring on the red squares.



too general... I'd say:
.............................Sanders.................Suicmez
Notes per minute:.....................................x
Songwriting:..................x
Clean playing:.........................................x
'Brutal' riffs:..................x
# of good songs:...........x

Can't wait for the new Necro album this summer, though!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Apr 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love both bands and I respect both guitarists, I just think Necrophagist is much, much better.
> 
> you're right though, this thread needs a'closin'.



Tbh I prefer Nile, but that's just because I prefer the more brutal style of death metal...it's really a choice between whether you prefer "teh br00talz" or tech death really.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 15, 2009)

Vin Diesel >>>>>


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 15, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Tbh I prefer Nile, but that's just because I prefer the more brutal style of death metal...it's really a choice between whether you prefer "teh br00talz" or tech death really.



Likewise, necro isnt really that heavy


----------



## Ror3h (Apr 15, 2009)

blah blah blah blah...

Neither one is better than the other, stop bickering.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Likewise, necro isnt really that heavy



what do you consider heavy? i'm not asking to start shit. it just seems that people's opinions on what's "heavy" seems to vary quite a bit.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 15, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> what do you consider heavy?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 15, 2009)

Jesus, spoons for my eyes.... 





(also, let that be the whale that sank the thread to Davy Jones' LOCKer :lol)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 15, 2009)

good god... i think i asked for that


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 16, 2009)

to everyone that's saying Necrophagist isn't TeH bRuTaLz, have you listened to Onset Of Putrefaction? if you don't call that brutal then you are nuts .


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that you would be wrong about.
> 
> the first time I mentioned it is because that's what I genuinely believe.
> 
> I received anonymous neg rep for it, so I posted it again, not to 'stir the shit pot' or to piss anyone off, but to see if I was repped again just for stating my opinion.



Sounds like stirring the pot to me. Also:



DDDorian said:


> Any more rep discussion and I'm banning everyone who posted in this thread, and a few of you who didn't, and Stitch.


----------



## dreamermind (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, I've watched videos. omg my granny can play those sweep arpegios a much better with her left foot. Even Kirk Hamet doesn't play so shity nowadays. Betcha Can't Play This - is for elite and not for Nile. 
------------
26 09 . 
sorry guys. I was a drunk jerk. that day our keyboard player had left the band.


----------



## drmosh (Jun 30, 2009)

good, thanks for coming and bumping an ancient thread again. Now go an try and play any Nile song and film yourself doing it


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 30, 2009)

drmosh said:


> good, thanks for coming and bumping an ancient thread again. Now go an try and play any Nile song and film yourself doing it


----------



## Ziltoid (Jun 30, 2009)

dreamermind said:


> ok, I've watched videos. omg my granny can play those sweep arpegios a much better with her left foot. Even Kirk Hamet doesn't play so shity nowadays. Betcha Can't Play This - is for elite and not for Nile.



Your Granny needs to put some videos up.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 30, 2009)

though this thread is old i feel it necessary now that i've read it to say that nile and necrophagist are enjoyable to listen to for very different reasons.and if you guys want to talk about brootal or at least you did whenever this thread started haha. go listen to emnity or something if thats what you would like to hear...something where melody hasn't really even been discussed in the song writing


----------



## MLI (Jul 1, 2009)

Nile write decent stuff but their recordings are incredibly muddy.


----------



## drmosh (Jul 1, 2009)

MLI said:


> Nile write decent stuff but their recordings are incredibly muddy.



maybe their old ones, but Ithyphallic and AOTW are very clear. Besides, going at 260bpm it's quite hard to get every nuance down. And it's hardly the bands fault that the production isn't up to your high standards


----------



## leandroab (Jul 1, 2009)

I've always found that Nile's recordings were muddy and overcompressed... Now I know why... They fucking yank the distortion beyond 11 lol


----------



## drmosh (Jul 1, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I've always found that Nile's recordings were muddy and overcompressed... Now I know why... They fucking yank the distortion beyond 11 lol



as discussed often times, the tone in these bet you can't play this stuff is not indicative of the persons normal tone.


----------

